# 1st Annual Timed 3-D Money Shoot



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

*your time*

how much do I get for beating your time mpolk


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

CordN to what place you get I guess.


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

We have seen you shoot DaNut! You prob. will go away with a bad case of target panic.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

so you only shoot 5 targets....do you have to be over 18 to shoot for money?


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

Shouldn't be an issue. They do in Rodeos.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

is it a five target shoot? or more


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

youngtimer said:


> We have seen you shoot DaNut! You prob. will go away with a bad case of target panic.




who had the pocket full of quarters at the shop the other day (your quarters)


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

Fishycatfish, yes it is a 5 target shoot for time. This one is for the larger prize money. We will have a couple of more shoots also for money going on at the same time. All are for anyone who wants to shoot. As far as being under 18, there shouldn't be a problem unless they beat D'nut. And he probilally have a moment. So we should be O.K. As far as D'nut you only won a few 1/4's . When it was a stack of 1/4's you choked. Plus you are the only person who has there pen set for 28 yards.


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

for a youngtimer you sure have some oldtimer excuses
and by the way i dont get target panic i get polk panic:tongue:


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

I learned from the best, and a few all by my self. How many points u give me on sunday?


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

I will give you 30 points if I get 30 mulligans :wink:


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

cents you have all the money, ok just as long as you pay. Polk is shooting so I feel a good case of polk panic heading your way. You know you will need them on the first two targets! 5 mulligan 5 5 mulligan 5


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

*haha*

u guys crack me up, i dont think my target bows gonna do real well in this thing so i guess i oughta set up that trykon


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

Epack, come on. that way you can show the preson you got the bow from what a trykon can really do.


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

too bad I'm sleep deprived so I don't know how to spell person. O.K. D'nut lets here it I am ready.


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

whats up epack stump
young timer you better try a coma


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

*haha*

well i got a rediculously good deal on that bow so i couldent pass it over, heck youngtimer i cant even get him to com shoot dots with his own son so i doubt he will shoot that money shoot


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

Epack you should have been at the shoot on sunday. It was a tight race for the 1st - 5th place. You would have just added to the fun. Maybe next time.


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

youngtimer said:


> Epack you should have been at the shoot on sunday. It was a tight race for the 1st - 5th place. You would have just added to the fun. Maybe next time.



Sundays shoot was alot of fun youngtimer but tuesday nights shoot was even better I didnt know a young kid (epack) could cuss like that:zip:


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

i heard there was a little excitment expecially in the last 2 rounds. good shooting by the way!This is haed to type with little man asleep in my arm!


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

*well*

haha nut if i would shoot like i know i could i wouldent have any reason to cuss, yea i would like to have shot on sunday but i had to work .


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

have to work first. Pack don't feel bad I think there a whole list of names at the bottom of this sight that have said the same thing once or twice. Expecially that person that has about 6 or 7 arrows to finish a prefect round and blows one. I did it last sunday trying to beat Dnut's score with the last target and pulled it and only ended up with a 305. 5 shy of Dnut. JUst try to take off for Aug. 26th


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

epack get your uncle to work for you that day
its hard to shoot the last six arrows with both hands around your throat as mpolk would say ukey:


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

Now would I really say that?


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

three or two times


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

*ok*

well iguess ill go ahead and ask off for work that day, is this gonna be an all day affair? haha nut pulls his last few shots b/c he gets dissy lookin at the ceelin fan.


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

hey epack Iam glad to see that you and your uncle are close enough that you got him to work for ya that day he must be your favorite uncle


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

Need a bigger spoon (maybe a small shovel)


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

*well*

lets see, who would u rather have come out there? maybe ill stay and work and send him out to hang with u guys, maybe yall can make friends. i know nut needs friends that dont mind his odor


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

well lets see Iwould rather you came out epack your uncle shoots alot better than you but Iam sure yall will ride out together with the same shirts an caps


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

whatever im tired of hearin this uncle crap, if i was his nephew i wold definantly have shot myself with my own bow by now(haha picture that)


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!I did not know you 2 were related.I only thought that he was dnut's brother. You can see the family resemblance =  .


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

ohh we arent, todd just likes to bring his family on to honest goodnatured people. i mean u have people like me and u, and then u have todd and his brother doeboy. i definantly see the resemblance


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

if he is my brother that makes you and epunk sisters youngtuna


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

*hey*

well got the day off so im in, and no dnut your brothers not gonna be there, sorry .


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

say epunk you should of called in sick yesterday and went with your dad an brothers to the texas trophy hunters extravaganza had alot of cool stuff 
did they say if they had a good time 
ask youngtuna if there is going to be any booths set up at the timed event


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

We are trying but since we are just starting out people are not commiting. They want to see if we are for real or not.


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

*wow*

that was an awesome day, won me a little dinero as well so that makes it all good, i will definantly be there next time.


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

Folks loved the event. Thay also liked the Long Distance shoot and the Bionic Pig shoot. The event was definately a success. Can't wait till the next one. Can't let epack walk away with most of the money next time though.


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

*well*

polk i thought youd throw a little compitition my way but u diddnt shoot that speed shoot for real did u? man that dude with the recurve really had me goin tho


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

That's ok. I was haveN fun running the LD and the Bionic Pig.


----------



## Coco (Aug 17, 2006)

I had a blast. This is David T. Bionic pig rules. But the best of the best was Epak.......


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

So it was!


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

*CoCo*

hey i use to know a dancer named coco this aint you is it:wink:


----------



## Coco (Aug 17, 2006)

*Coco the bulldog*

Um not a dancer......lol......Had a great bulldog named Coco so I use it for my login name........


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

The only reason the shoot was a success is because of all of you. I really want to think all of you for helping out. I could have never pulled it off with without your help. Also for everyone that shot. We had some great compliments about us being on par with Bass pro shops and the Rinhart shoots. Maybe some day they will talk about us in the same sentences with those shoots. I had a blast timing everyone and getting to know everyone that shot. THANK YOU AGAIN!!! Epac you were the man-of-the-hour. Congrat's. Brad


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

brad i definantly had more fun at this shoot than that rhinhart shoot, i think u really pulled out a winner in this idea, it was a great sucess in my opionion and ill be more than happy to help out with it next time. Epack


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

I really really really really really really hate to say it but congratulations


EPACK:cocktail: :darkbeer:


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

gee nut thanks, i never never never never thought id hear it lol


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

idk if anyone ill read this but have yall decided if this was gonna happen again next year?


----------

